# [Solved] Hauppauge Nova-T Stick USB kein /dev/video0

## Louisdor

HI!   :Smile: 

So, nun habe ich auch so einen DVB-T USB Stick, einen Hauppauge Nova-T Lite USB Stick: 

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2040:7070 Hauppauge
```

Ich habe lange gegoogelt und nach diversen Anleitungen alles eingerichtet und installiert.

Das Teil wird nun erkannt:

```
amd64x2 ~ # dmesg | grep -i 'dvb'

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw'

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (Hauppauge Nova-T Stick)

DVB: registering frontend 0 (DiBcom 7000PC)...

dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T Stick successfully initialized and connected.

usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dib0700

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Doch irgendwie fehlt video0 in /dev Leider habe ich es bisher nicht geschafft, auch nicht mit diversen Tipps, die Google geliefert hat, dass /dev/video0 erstellt wird, wenn ich den Stick anschliesse. Und, es einfach per z.B.: mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0 selber erstellen bringt auch nichts. (ok, das habe ich auch irgendwo gefunden)  :Wink: 

Wie bekomme ich das hin?

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben?

(Wenn ich meine Webcam anschliesse, dann wird /dev/video0 erstellt, doch ist dann an die Webcam gebunden, was nicht wirklich hilft.)  :Wink: 

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Ich habe hier als Nachtrag mal noch das, was angezeigt wird, wenn ich den DVB-T Stick einstecke:  *udevmonitor wrote:*   

> amd64x2 ~ # udevmonitor 
> 
> udevmonitor will print the received events for:
> 
> UDEV the event which udev sends out after rule processing
> ...

 

und das, was angezeigt wird, wenn ich die Webcam einstecke: *udevmonitor wrote:*   

> UEVENT[1204626733.375974] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4 (usb)
> 
> UEVENT[1204626733.376599] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.4_ep00 (usb_endpoint)
> 
> UEVENT[1204626733.376631] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0 (usb)
> ...

 

Die Reihenfolge ist auch so gewesen, erst DVB-Stick, dann Webcam. Vielleicht hilft das ja bei der Beurteilung?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## xraver

IMHO gibt es doch bei DVB-$X kein Video Dev mehr. die Daten kommen doch als mpg2 Stream an und diesen musst du mit einen Programm (xine, mplayer) lesen. Dafür gibt es ja dann das Verzeichnis /dev/dvb/  :Wink: .

Ausser du hast eine DVB-Karte mit MPEG-Dekoder (Full-Featured) ...dort könntest du dann das /dev/video finden.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo aleX

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread weiter:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/14679/dev-dvb-problem-mit-hauppauge-dvb-t-usb-stick.html

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Louisdor

Ok, ich habe es geschafft und kann am Gentoo Rechner TV schauen! *freu*

Für alle, die wissen wollen wie, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

Ich habe es nun so gemacht, dass ich alles noch einmal neu gemacht habe.

Im Kernel (2.6.24-gentoo) DVB ganz deaktiviert, sys-fs/udev, media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg und media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-apps installiert.

Weil ich Probleme mit media-video/mplayer und media-tv/xawtv hatte *) habe ich media-video/kaffeine installiert.

Damit geht es nun wunderbar, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich für DVB-Empfang leider etwas ungünstig wohne und nur eine maximale Signalstärke von ~50% habe.

*)

```
alex@amd64x2 ~ $ xawtv -nodga -nogl -noxv -novm

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.24-gentoo)

xinerama 0: 1280x1024+0+0

X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode

  Major opcode of failed request:  129 (XFree86-DGA)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (XF86DGAGetVideoLL)

  Serial number of failed request:  13

  Current serial number in output stream:  13

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

ioctl: VIDIOC_QUERYMENU(id=134217738;index=0;name="60 Hz";reserved=6855192): Das Argument ist ungültig

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

ioctl: VIDIOC_G_STD(std=0x2b28f101dafa [PAL_B1,PAL_H,PAL_I,PAL_D,PAL_D1,PAL_K,PAL_N,PAL_60,NTSC_M,?,?,SECAM_B,ATSC_16_VSB,(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)]): Das Argument ist ungültig

Speicherzugriffsfehler

alex@amd64x2 ~ $
```

Wenn ich den Stick einstecke, dann werden folgende Module geladen:dvb_usb_dib0700, dib7000p, dvb_usb_dib0700,dib7000m, dvb_usb, dvb_core, dib3000mc, dibx000_common, dib0070In dmesg steht zu DVB:

```
dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw'

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (Hauppauge Nova-T Stick)

DVB: registering frontend 0 (DiBcom 7000PC)...

dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T Stick successfully initialized and connected.

usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dib0700
```

Damit ist für mich die Sache gelöst und ich kann sagen, dass der Hauppauge Nova-T Lite DVB USB Stick unter Gentoo funktioniert!

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## VooDooSuN

Moin aleX,

besten dank für das short howto, nach einigen problem, war das genau die Lösung! 

Vielen lieben dank!!!

Pascal   :Twisted Evil: 

btw: Mein DVB-T Stick ist ein Pinnacle PCTV Stick Solo

----------

